# Pouring Footings Without Pumping?



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Around here, at least for small residential work, the pump is an independent contractor. On a trailer, shows up at the same time as the first truck. I just take the guy recommended by the concrete plant.


Same here.

Grout Pump, Line Pump or Boom are all independent guys.

I just tell the batch plant who I want to use or ask who is available & they set it up.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Around here, at least for small residential work, the pump is an independent contractor. On a trailer, shows up at the same time as the first truck. I just take the guy recommended by the concrete plant.


Likewise here. Pump truck is independent business.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any reason why the trucks cannot get access to the back side or at least the possibility of it? Then you could run two lines of trucks,one in front and one in back. The guys around here i have worked with are very accommodating for the most part. Some drivers are weenies and want to stay back 12-15'' from the hole to the point they cannot even see in and i have worked with some guys who will drive over trees, boulders and drive right up to the hole to the point i am nervous. It also depend on soil conditions too. Sandy and they keep back, but a lot of rocks and those guy will all but drive the truck in the hole to help yah.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The redi mix company I deal with has a conveyor truck. Gets you out pretty far, especially if you were used to adding chute extensions. Sometimes by the time you are at the end of the chute you have to pull the concrete out because the chute is almost flat. Conveyor can be flat or even going uphill and still move the concrete for you.
There was only a nominal extra charge for the truck over their regular trucks.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

A 25 x 45 house.... why not just wheelbarrow it. Noboby pumps footers around here, just the foundation walls. It is just not economical to pump footers. A pumper is around $800 plus you lose a yd of concrete with the pump.


----------



## procrpntr (Nov 17, 2013)

Plus an experienced pump operator can lay it down just right and it saves your rod guys some work......also saves spillage on str8 footing pour.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

I used a pump on every pour I did in DC because it only cost $500. In the Detroit area the pumps start at $1,000. Most jobs in this area don't have that kind of extra money in them. Skid steers are the best alternative. Don't forget the vibrators. All foundations and footings need to be vibrated if they aren't pumped.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

We pump all our footings. Sometimes if the site has too many trees we have to use a line pump instead of a boom. If no pumps are available in your area, how about a small crane boom with a cement hopper. That's how we used to do it before line pumps became popular.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

muskoka guy said:


> If no pumps are available in your area, how about a small crane boom with a cement hopper. That's how we used to do it before line pumps became popular.


 

I have a small 15 ton squirt tube crane and 4 concrete buckets 3/4 - 2 yd. We can bucket a footing almost as fast as pump. When you talk set up and clean up we are faster. The 2 buckets are the key,when one is discharging the other is filling.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Lets just say, i would not advise it :whistling


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

Ive never used a pump truck . 
It looks kewl but what for ? 
we are talking about 11 yards of mix . 
60 runs with a wheel barrow . 
with 3 guys its 20 runs each every one stays in shape masons get all the girls . 
With a 20' chute the guys don't have to wheel the whole job just the back 1/3 
The 20' chute is great I lost mine a few years ago. 
I have a 12" water pipe cut in half now 24' works ok and the crack heads don't want to scrap them . 
Here the drivers will ask for a horse at the end of the chute, and wont move it full of mix . 
Most drivers will know how close to get to the diggings 
I like to stay back about the depth of the hole 8' deep 8' out. 
We mite dump half the truck then move back 4' 
Ive poured thousands of yards off the back of a truck . 
Most of the time the trucks would stay in the street and we would push from there . Up the drive way, around the house , into the footing and pour 
We would fill the footing with 30" of concrete so every job was 10+ yards .
I do have a 1/2 yard bucket for my excavator but don't use it much 
I hate getting concrete on the skid steer . 
just wheel it it good for you .


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

One of the redi mix companies around here has standard redi mix trucks with 30 to 45' conveyors mounted on the back. They work great for a lot of pours.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

How about an excavator +
View attachment 115410


It sounds like you like to work harder than you need to.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> The redi mix company I deal with has a conveyor truck. Gets you out pretty far, especially if you were used to adding chute extensions. Sometimes by the time you are at the end of the chute you have to pull the concrete out because the chute is almost flat. Conveyor can be flat or even going uphill and still move the concrete for you.
> There was only a nominal extra charge for the truck over their regular trucks.


Same here, costs about $150 and can run out a little over 40 ft.

I use it constantly, poured a footer and a set of steps with it last week.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

wellbuilt home said:


> Ive never used a pump truck .
> It looks kewl but what for ?
> we are talking about 11 yards of mix .
> 60 runs with a wheel barrow .
> ...


I would rather pay the $150 for the conveyor than 3 guys to run barrows and make a mess.

I stay in good enough shape without having to hump concrete too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I just order the pump right from the concrete company. They farm it out, but if the pump guy phucks anything up is on the concrete company.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I just order the pump right from the concrete company. They farm it out, but if the pump guy phucks anything up is on the concrete company.


Another advantage doing it this way is if the pumper's truck breaks down or something happens to them getting there the concrete company can quickly line up someone else to take their place.


----------

